# New to me 9 Inch Lathe



## dreeves (Dec 11, 2013)

Well for once I was in the right place at the right time. I was able to pick up this great looking 9 Inch Southbend Lathe. I was surprised with the amount of tooling that came with it. It came with a 3 jaw chuck with 2 set of jaws, A small dog/face plate, Steady rest as well as a lever collet closure with a set of 3c collets. When I got it home I spent 4 hours cleaning all the oil and chips off the lathe and accessories. I have been playing with the collet closure trying to get it to work. I think there are parts missing but not sure. This will go along great next to its big brother the 13 Inch Southbend.

Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice find Dave.  The tooling looks good, the collet closer is a real +.  Good luck with it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Draw-Tech (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Dave

Great machine, I've had mine for over 50 years. Look at the end of the spindle, there should be  cross screw  threaded hole. This is the drive pin for the collet closer. Mine is 1/4-20 with end turned to diameter of groove in collet closer bearing.

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## dreeves (Dec 12, 2013)

Jack, I will post some close-up pictures of the closure and spindle end tonight. Thanks for the input and can you post a few pictures of yours?

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW!

"They don't make em like that anymore" !!!!

Great find Dave!


----------



## EnduroRdr (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice score looks exactly like mine.


----------

